# Italian Head Badge thread



## Jesper (Nov 9, 2022)

I am starting thread to help document Italian bike head badges. Please feel free to add any example you have whether mounted or loose.
Most of my examples are from my personal collection, some have since been married to their respective frames.
Badge plates or decals accepted.
Thanks folks!!


----------



## Jesper (Nov 9, 2022)

Cicli Regina, Milano


----------



## Jesper (Nov 9, 2022)

Cicli-Moto Ancora, Milano (est. circa 1919); badge design is specific to 1934-1938 time frame.


----------



## Jesper (Nov 9, 2022)

Aprilia Industria Cicli, Noale (est. circa 1945)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 9, 2022)

J Govoni, Sant Agostino


----------



## Jesper (Nov 9, 2022)

Carlo Galetti, Milano (est. circa 1920)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 10, 2022)

Morando, Torino (est. 1930s, '39?)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 10, 2022)

Olmo, Celle Ligure (est. 1939)  (note: I have never had a low quality Olmo frame; always well made!)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 10, 2022)

Ciclo Rex (Lusso: Luxury) (no info)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 10, 2022)

Ciclo Legnano, Milano (est. circa 1924; circa 1902 before the brand Legnano was est. by Emilio Bozzi) (I do not know what time frame this is from, same design as decal from early 70s and later; not early 60s, maybe mid-late 60s. It may also be from the newest Legnanos in the 2000s since it is "new")


----------



## Jesper (Nov 11, 2022)

Cicli Mondial, Vincenza? (est. circa 1936?)






Almost forgot I had a stem badge also which seem to be the hardest items to find. They are either in horrible condition when left on the bike, or in great condition because they were often immediately removed by owners (or shops?). Pretty much a 60s and earlier feature on frames.


----------



## Jesper (Nov 11, 2022)

Laveneta (no info)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 11, 2022)

Atala, Milano (est. circa 1907) (badge from 1959 frame)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 11, 2022)

Falco, Milano (no info)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 11, 2022)

Fassi Cicli (no info) (I know of bikes made in early 60s; and at least into the 80s, but with a different logo)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 11, 2022)

Cicli Roma Sport, Roma? (est. 1910s?)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 11, 2022)

Delta (no info)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 12, 2022)

Vicini, Cesena (est. 1952; '42?) (badge circa late 70s) (I have a plate badge of same design, but not sure what year change was made to a decal)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 12, 2022)

Ferremi, Collio (no info) (from mid-late 80s)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 12, 2022)

WILIER/WILIER Triestina, Bassano del Grappa (est. 1906) ("vilyer"; “*W* l’*I*talia *li*berata *e* *r*edenta”, where the W is an abbreviation for "Viva!" ["Long live Italy, liberated and redeemed"]). (Stem badge; not sure if this is pre-WILIER Triestina/pre-WW2; but I assume post-WW2 so technically WILIER Triestina)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 12, 2022)

Paglioli; Modena (no info) (only frame to reference is the 1948? cambio corsa frame)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 12, 2022)

Cicli Flavia; Torino (no info) (I have read that this brand was based in Milano; no other reference from what this badge states other than it may have moved from Torino to Milano or vice versa; badge is unused and I have seen many NOS stem badges [same logo] as well. Bike examples have all been late 60s-mid 70s sport bikes.)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 12, 2022)

Cicli Cirene; Macerata (no info) (no idea what "IMBA" refers to. Name, organization? I doubt it relates to mtb's)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 13, 2022)

Bandiziol (no info) (from late 80s 6 groove crimped frame)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 14, 2022)

Giraldi (no info) (located on a frame with Liberti pantos on crown and stay caps. Unsure of frame's actual origin; unfamiliar with either marque)


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Cicli Roma Sport, Roma? (est. 1910s?)
> 
> View attachment 1730214




-----

Thanks very much for creating this thread; have been enjoying following along.   😃

AFAIK for at least our lifetimes this marque has been the property of Teodoro Carnielli.  They own something like six or eight marques, some having been acquired from companies which ceased play.

You mention a date of the 1910's; this must have been when it was in the hands of the original creator.  Perhaps you found some information on it at the registry of Italian cycle marques(?).  Am not a member there so am unable to access their data.

Note the minor differences in these two examples.  Suspect the one on the black headtube to be earlier.









the black headtube machine appears to date from the early postwar time and exhibits a cantilever frame with a tank - perhaps a cycle produced expressly for the U.S. market...

note employment of the squarish flat top crown widely seen on Carnielli products through the decades -





















---

There is also the similar Milano Sport marque.  Have no information on its creation/ownership.  Recall that when discovered the second of these "city marques" immediately wondered just how many there might be...  Have never encountered another.





Its use of the Milano cathedral image makes one wonder if it may belong to Chiorda, who also owns several names.

-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Ciclo Rex (Lusso: Luxury) (no info)
> 
> View attachment 1729101




-----

Some readers will know that there is also a Rex marque belonging to U.S. artisanal framebuilder Steve Rex who is based in Sacramento, California.





-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

-----

a few assorted marques, part 1 -









































-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

-----

a few assorted marques, part 2




[G. Torello is the maker of the IDEOR ASSO marque]









































-----


----------



## Jesper (Nov 15, 2022)

Thanks @juvela for adding to the mix! I have only added my own thus far; most of which were already removed from their original bikes. I was feeling a little under the weather and it gave me something to do. I think I covered about 1/2 of my loose badges. I tried to avoid the obvious ones of newer marques since they are readily found with well known histories. I'll try to add more from bikes I have, but many frames/bikes are not readily available or were traded/sold. I will add newer stuff just as representations of what they had for specific years.

Regarding the Roma Sport; you have shown the 2 different (albeit similar) badges I have seen. I agree to the one you specify as being the earlier design. Here it is on a wonderful bike that I would just like to take a ride on if I was allowed. Reference states it to be 1920. Photo credit: museonicolos


----------



## Jesper (Nov 15, 2022)

Torpedo, Milano (no info)





@juvela here you go. I have this same cathedral badge as the Milano Sport you previously posted. This gives pretty good creedence to your prior statement. I originally confused the name (Torpado), but I knew I had seen the same design without recalling the marque (it may have been the Milano Sport, or a completely different marque).

Note: I just had the Gloria cambio corsa delivered so I should have it unboxed at the end of the week, as well as a really cool marque I had not heard of: Gandofli; beautiful bike with some nice parts (Mistral crankset) to boot at a great deal. I will be riding it this weekend away from the crowds and traffic on my area rail trails.


----------



## juvela (Nov 15, 2022)

-----

wrt Chiorda and their employment of the cathedral motif -

it can also be seen on transfers applied to frame tubes in some cases

this is the case for both cycles presented under their own name and those done as contract

when done on transfers it is more simplified than when appearing on headplates

certainly would not wish to assert that its employment is exclusive to Chiorda produced cycles

head transfer on and early 1970's example -





machine done for JC Penney ca. 1971 -





---

Chiorda also owns at least one famous racer marque - that of Magni


-----


----------



## Jesper (Nov 16, 2022)

Cicli R. Tassinari; Faenza (no info) (sorry, a bit torn up on the wings)


----------



## juvela (Nov 16, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Cicli R. Tassinari; Faenza (no info) (sorry, a bit torn up on the wings)
> 
> View attachment 1733285




-----

are you able to identify the something betwixt bird and leaves?

looks like it might be a mushroom(?)

if a heraldric device it be one have not previously seen

perchance it may be something associated with the town of Faenza...


-----


----------



## Jesper (Nov 16, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> are you able to identify the something betwixt bird and leaves?
> 
> ...



I see what you may interpret as a mushroom. I do not think it is, but that is only my perception. I believe it just to be the breast feathers of the eagle. I have tried to do some research, as well as find another badge in better condition to replace; but have had little luck. I came across a bike shop in Faenza: Tassinari Remo CSnc (what does CSnc mean?). I have not contacted them, but it seems that they are still in business.

Here is a much better badge representation:





Photo credit: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1igrsUydhn...ari+Faenza.jpg


----------



## juvela (Nov 16, 2022)

Jesper said:


> I see what you may interpret as a mushroom. I do not think it is, but that is only my perception. I believe it just to be the breast feathers of the eagle. I have tried to do some research, as well as find another badge in better condition to replace; but have had little luck. I came across a bike shop in Faenza: Tassinari Remo CSnc (what does CSnc mean?). I have not contacted them, but it seems that they are still in business.
> 
> Here is a much better badge representation:
> 
> ...




-----

Thanks very much for the response.

Can seen now that what I thought might be a mushroom or plant stem was one of the bird's legs. 😳

Checked on the coat-of-arms/crest for the city of Faenza and discovered that the two branches which form the laurel are of differing plants:





-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for the response.
> 
> ...



Looks like Bay (Laurus nobilis) on the left and Oak (Quercus, species unknown) on the right of the wreath.

Here are the two Italians in my collection currently. 
'Cicli Vecchi', Roma, from 1930's to ????, (late 40's brass badge).....




...and 'Romani', Sala Baganza (Parma) from 1924 to the 1990's,  (70's/80's decal).....


----------



## juvela (Nov 17, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Looks like Bay (Laurus nobilis) on the left and Oak (Quercus, species unknown) on the right of the wreath.
> 
> Here are the two Italians in my collection currently.
> 'Cicli Vecchi', Roma, from 1930's to ????, (late 40's brass badge).....
> ...




-----

All of this velo knowledge and an arborist as well!   😃 👍


-----


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> All of this velo knowledge and an arborist as well!   😃 👍
> 
> ...



I trained as an arboriculturalist @juvela, three years of academic study.
Now just a humble gardener.


----------



## juvela (Nov 17, 2022)

-----

Can recall seeing a film featuring Bob Hoskins where he played an arborist in Pittsburgh PA.

Ah,...har she be -









						Passed Away (1992) - IMDb
					

Passed Away: Directed by Charlie Peters. With Bob Hoskins, Jack Warden, William Petersen, Diana Bellamy. A bunch of eccentric relatives gather for their patriarch's funeral.




					www.imdb.com
				




Do you have any ideas regarding the heraldric significance of those two species of tree?  i.e. what qualities they might stand for in heraldry?


-----


----------



## Jesper (Nov 18, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Can recall seeing a film featuring Bob Hoskins where he played an arborist in Pittsburgh PA.
> 
> ...



Bay: victory/conquest? Oak: strength (I am certain of that)


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 19, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Bay: victory/conquest? Oak: strength (I am certain of that)



That's right, pretty much. 
I would vary slightly with Bay representing triumph right back to ancient Greece.


----------



## juvela (Nov 19, 2022)

-----

Thanks for your responses gents!   😉 

Always find heraldry endlessly fascinatin'.

---

returning now to two-wheelers:

assorted Italian headplates part 3 -









[this one is a bit difficult to read; it is Gino Liotto]





























-----


----------



## Jesper (Nov 19, 2022)

A lot of eagles out there; either clutching plants or not. I do like the Liotto eagle on the handlebar.
I would assume the Aguila badge has an eagle since aguila is Italian for the same.
I still have another box of badges somewhere with more Italian (and English, Netherlands). Plus a bunch of frames I photo'd before selling or storing. I will keep searching.

I have always found early badges interesting based on family history, location, and just all out creativity. Newer stuff just is not that exciting since they are mostly just stylized letters used as logos. 

I know what my personal badge(s) would be since it is combination of my life's experiences. The problem is it keeps morphing due to my continuing exploration of myself and the world in general. I think I would do something like Capo with a head badge and seat tube badge; heck the more badges the better in my opinion. 

I think it would be a nice project for all to design a badge they would put on a bike that would give someone insight into who they are with such a small amount of space in which to do so. I will take up my own challenge and try to consolidate my old sketches into something that makes sense out what I have developed over the years. 
I am half Italian so maybe one day I can actually produce a metal plate for one of my unknown frames and mount it along with some custom decals; and ask around if anybody knows the "marque's" history. I think there would be some interesting conversation guessing its lineage.


----------



## Jesper (Nov 20, 2022)

Cicli/Ciclo Giulietta; Milano (no info) (3 different style badges; not sure if all are the same marque since they are all substantially different)

50s Stem badge is the same as matching head badge except head badge has "CICLI"







.


----------



## juvela (Nov 21, 2022)

-----







each time see a roseate pegasus cannot but help think of Mobil Oil Co. - am a very olde man






---

wrt the Aprilia marque:





there is also an Italian Aprilia marque for bicycle lighting hardware; do not know if there is any connection between them...





-----


----------



## Jesper (Nov 27, 2022)

Cicli Chesini; Nesent, Verona (est. circa 1925) (top badge from maybe 70s-early 80s? Bottom badge engraved on mid-late 90s Gran Premio, early 90s and before had model names engraved above the "C", most with the Arena di Verona but some without it. The "C" is engraved in various fonts, as well as the arena being engraved in various ways; they are not pantographs per se, but seem to be hand engraved making each frame one of a kind. More scarce are early badges with an eagle atop a globe. I have a mid-70s "Super Special" model bike that I have not photographed which has a decal badge, what's left of it, with a red star and is panto'd with stars similar to the Viner "stella" Professional models. As far as I know the "star" badge is only on that model which is fairly rare.)


----------



## Jesper (Nov 27, 2022)

juvela said:


> wrt the Aprilia marque: there is also an Italian Aprilia marque for bicycle lighting hardware; do not know if there is any connection between them...
> 
> ----



I believe the Aprilia brand dynamo is the same as the bike; the company also made motorbikes with many branded components.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 3, 2022)

Dalla Libera; Latina (est. ?) (Circa 60s;from Fiorelli built "Coppi" frame with Coppi medallions in the fork crown. Badged by Dalla Libera bike shop who sold these frames)





Fork medallion from same frame:


----------



## juvela (Dec 3, 2022)

-----













-----


----------



## Jesper (Dec 3, 2022)

Wish those Fiorelli photos also showed their head badge. I am still a little perplexed regarding the concave/convex differences between the Coppi and Fiorelli medallions. I thought the Coppi "caps" may have been pushed inward due to damage/storage, etc.; but no real signs that they are not intended to have that design. It may be another means of dating a bike if earlier "caps" were convex. All the Fiorelli "caps" that I have seen are similar the those posted with a convex design.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 5, 2022)

Lygie/Ligie; Milano (est. circa 1905) (badge example from 1969 frame; possibly marque was was originally established in St. Etienne France prior to its Italian origin by Alfredo Sironi. I have found nothing as to any French connection; but one can assume it to have started there considering the name pronunciation is of French and not Italian diction.)


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Lygie/Ligie; Milano (est. circa 1905) (badge example from 1969 frame; possibly marque was was originally established in St. Etienne France prior to its Italian origin by Alfredo Sironi. I have found nothing as to any French connection; but one can assume it to have started there considering the name pronunciation is of French and not Italian diction.)
> 
> View attachment 1745740




-----

readers with an interest in this marque may wish to explore here -









						The Lygie Barn
					

A virtual barn of Lygie’s from around the world Here you will find images of Lygie’s that have been gathered from around the web. Your contributions are welcome, just send me a link in …




					utahrandonneur.wordpress.com
				




regarding the number visible on Lygie headplates a lively forum discussion was held here with lots of speculation and no conclusion reached...





__





						Lygie head badge - what's the 39049 stand for? - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Lygie head badge - what's the 39049 stand for? - Plus, I'm trying to find one.



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 5, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> readers with an interest in this marque may wish to explore here -
> 
> ...




I'm not able to open the second link for some reason?


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 5, 2022)

39049 is a French postcode (zipcode), for the commune (village) of Bersaillin in the Jura region.
This is a distance from St. Etienne though.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 5, 2022)

It's also the postcode for several Italian cities in the Trentino area.


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> 39049 is a French postcode (zipcode), for the commune (village) of Bersaillin in the Jura region.
> This is a distance from St. Etienne though.




-----

yes, thank you

posted this information in the discussion thread posted above about seven year back 





__





						Bike Forums - View Single Post -  Lygie head badge - what's the 39049 stand for?
					

Post 17705887 - BikeForums is the leading online discussion site for avid cyclists.



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> yes, thank you
> 
> ...




As I said before, I couldn't access the previous BikeForums link, and still can't. 
So, is the postcode relevant?
I'm, unfortunately, still none the wiser; can you put us out of our misery @juvela ?


----------



## Jesper (Dec 6, 2022)

Cicli Rubino; (Bologna?) (est.circa 1929) (found existing bike shop "Rubino Cicli" in Bologna; but business email address is not functioning so no quick way to verify if it is the same business. Cicli Rubino facebook site has articles ("dal 1929 CICLI RUBINO" on tool bag) and bikes; but no reference as to history, and no good badge images for comparison.)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 6, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> As I said before, I couldn't access the previous BikeForums link, and still can't.
> So, is the postcode relevant?
> I'm, unfortunately, still none the wiser; can you put us out of our misery @juvela ?



39049 is in reference to my age 59.40205 yrs, minus 10, times 4, squared


----------



## Jesper (Dec 6, 2022)

Cicli Sole (no info) (odd that "ORIGINAL" is not spelled in Italian: originale)


----------



## juvela (Dec 6, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> As I said before, I couldn't access the previous BikeForums link, and still can't.
> So, is the postcode relevant?
> I'm, unfortunately, still none the wiser; can you put us out of our misery @juvela ?




-----

😟


me cyber savvy be perilously close to nought

a) you could try accessing through internet archive

b) you could try accessing through a search on google-fu 

key words in thread title:  Lygie head badge


-----


----------



## Jesper (Dec 6, 2022)

I still find it odd that Lygie spelled their name 2 two different ways. My frame's original decals are Ligie, but badge is Lygie. I have not seen a badge with "Ligie" yet.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 7, 2022)

Cicli Bergaglio; Chiavari (no info) (circa 1950s? See team info below)







Please excuse the poor photo. I'll try harder! 
Edit: new photo! (Old photo deleted)

I found this: S.C. Aurora division II cycling team was shown as having a history from 1951-1953 (Bergaglio Chiavari), 1956 (no sponsor?).



photo credit: Cicli Berlinetta (vintage bike shop in Berlin,Germany)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 9, 2022)

Sorry for repeats! Not pleased with some of my photos. Working on new photo techniques; I am still used to using a 35mm SLR camera (manual focus, depth of field, etc ).
Here is the Cicli Sole again. Note there is a partial crack on the left side as viewed in the photo.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 13, 2022)

Gion "Italia"; *? (Est. 80s) (Giovanni Pelizzoli marque made post-Ciöcc [est. 1969; first frames built in 1967] era circa early to mid 80s. *Possibly built in Curno Bergamo; Cicli Pelizzoli present location is Treviolo Bergamo which is only 3Km/2mi from the prior Curno location.)
This is not my bike (owned by a friend and riding partner), but I have tried numerous times to buy it or trade for it without success. Rare frame with exquisite workmanship (I know 2 types of tube sets [Excell (French), and Columbus] were used for different frames, but both still had Gion Italia badging). If you see one for sale grab it! There are only 4 examples of this frame shown online including this particular frame. 





Photo credit: HPL (from CABE thread); actual photo is of the seat tube, but head badge design is identical


----------



## Jesper (Dec 19, 2022)

Chesini; Verona (est. 1925) (update: head badge decal from a Super Special Corsa frame. I stated a red star same as all the star pantographs; but my frame's decal was so deteriorated that I thought the red of the "Chesini" lettering was part of the star. Wrong! The star is gold as seen in the example. Also shown, complete original decal set from Chesini themselves, expensive for what they are: €60 plus shipping, but I need them and it is the only source thus far. My frame is the same pink champagne color as the head tube example; never seen another color yet. Again, these are rare frames! I have been trying to gather panto'd parts for it over 4 years; getting closer every day!)




Photo credit: vintage steel.com




Photo credit: email attachment Chesini sent to me




Photo credit: email attachment Chesini sent to me


----------



## Jesper (Dec 24, 2022)

Cicli Montorsi/E. Montorsi; Modena (est. ?)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 24, 2022)

Cicli Testi/Umberto Testi; Bologna (est. circa 1934) (my badge is post-mid 1947- very early 50s; Testi first gained World champ status in mid-1947 so no World Champ stripes previously; see badge c.1945. Other 50s and later badges (except one late 50s-early 60s) do not have "IL CICLO" script at bottom, and later badges had World champ stripes go in a more vertical diagonal orientation as opposed to a more horizontal orientation used on the very earliest post 1947 World champ badges; some losing the "U." in front of "TESTI".) (All badges shown after the my first example are credited from the FRAMETELLER website which is not completely accurate in their descriptions; i.e. an original badge labelled 1940s is on a bike with original 1950 or later decals.)





As noted: all following badge photos are credited to FRAMETELLER.it website.

Pre-1947 (stated as c.1945; not sure if this design is the same as when the marque was established in 1934)




All of the following badges are post-mid 1947 (after World Champ win)

Another copy of my example's design (stated as c.1950)




Circa 50s (original decal indicates: "CAMPIONE ITALIANO 1947-1950"; I assume 1951 or later)




Circa very early 50s (mounted on cambio corsa frame; note Universal "Extra"/mod 51 caliper)




Circa 50s (mounted on a condorino frame)




Another version with "IL CICLO" script being used, but much later than the previously shown design, missing "U." in front of "TESTI" (appears to be TESTT?), adhesive mounted plate (probably later 50s- early 60s)




Circa mid-late 60s; missing "U." in front of "testi" (lower case script), adhesive mounted very thin plate (or thick foil?)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Legor Cicli; initially Brescia?; presently Barcelona Spain (est. 2010?) (a little bit of a plug for a modern Italian steel framebuilder who moved his business to Barcelona to increase volume. Mattia Paganotti, originally from Brescia Italy, was inspired by, and mentored by master framebuilders Piero Serena, Gino Lissignoli, Tiziano Zullo, and Dario Pegoretti. Uses Columbus tubes and only does custom frames as far as I know under his own marque, but he also builds contract frames for the Crema Cycles marque. The man deserves to be recoginzed in my opinion. I wish there was more to his badge; custom painted on is a nice touch though!)

View attachment 1757454

View attachment 1757455
Photo credit: Legor Cicli


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Forgione Telai formerly Blacksmith Cycles; Gesualdo (est. 1995: Blacksmith Cycles; circa 1998: Forgione Telai) (a fairly modern builder of custom steel frames starting as Blacksmith Cycles made in very limited quantities, and then changing to Forgione Telai as a full blown business. Built by Vincenzo Forgione; ex off-road competitor.)

1995-98:





Not sure if this was used as an intermediate badge between changing of the marque's name:




Unsure if this was used as an actual badge and not just a company logo. Essentially the same design as the final badge image:




Circa 1998 and later:



Photo credits: steelframebicycle.com (Forgione Telai's website; odd that he did not use the company name)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Cicli Tuder, presently Tuder Bike; Todi, Perugia (est. 1960) (ran by owner until 1979,  owner & son 1980-2006 still in original storefront, by son to the present in different storefront in Todi)

Circa 60s:




Circa 70s:


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 25, 2022)

Bottecchia, still celebrating our 1966 win in 1982... because we’ve done nothing worth mentioning since?


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Bottecchia, still celebrating our 1966 win in 1982... because we’ve done nothing worth mentioning since?



Thanks for contributing!
My '86/'87 "Botty" Giro (semi-stripped of parts in the "Island" of Misfit frames) has the upgraded decals to include all Italian Championship wins with the latest in '85, and the latest World Championship wins in '85 & '86. I guess you have to hold onto bragging rights even if decades old and bide your time until the next success. Surprised that your head badge is not a plate; my bike still utilized one.

Bottecchia; Cavarzere (est. 1924? or 1926) (Developed in the Teodoro Carnielli factory before Ottavio's death in 1927; presumably sold as the Bottecchia marque by 1926)

1986/87 "Giro"


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Cicli Zironi/M. Zironi; Modena (est. ?)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Cicli Renald; Modena (est. ?)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Cicli Welker, Parma? (est. ?) (Believe that this marque was either bought by Garlatti, or was one of their side brands from the start)


----------



## Jesper (Dec 25, 2022)

Tommasini; Grossetto (est. 1957) (a fable perpetuated by Tommasini's own website claiming he was a "master" framebuilder since 1948 (born mid 1933) after only just having been, in the same year, started to be mentored by Guiseppe Pelà (who was a master framebuilder already, and in his mid forties by '48). I highly doubt that Irio had much if any framebuilding experience during WW2 while also racing in the amateur category and being just 15 yrs old in '48. I would certainly agree that by '57 (after 9 years of apprenticeship) he had become a highly skilled builder and thus was able to establish his own brand. It is stories like this that keep convoluting the truth in the face of common sense. There is one truth that I can attest to; they are great frames to ride!)

Early-mid 80s:


----------



## Jesper (Dec 28, 2022)

Here is some information provided by the present owner of Tuder Bike:

"My name is Paolo Ruspolini owner of "TuderBiKe" ("Tuder" is the ancient Latin name given by the Romans to our city), we deal with the sale, service and rental of bicycles right here in Todi, where my father Mario started this business in the center of the city around 1960s. According to the information I have, the brand "Cicli Tuder" was born in our town even earlier (just after the Second World War) from the idea of a diocesan institute "Istituto Crispolti," the purpose was to create a school that had prepared young people for their future crafts (blacksmiths, carpenters, mechanics, etc.), thus began the production of bicycle frames, initially in a propaedeutic manner and later mass production for sale. I understand that later the brand was acquired by a small company in northern Italy that continued with the same production until the late 1970s; I am sorry I could not have been more helpful, but for the moment this is only the information I have."

So it would appear that Cicli Tuder was not part of Tuder Bike. I have no idea as to what year the head badge would be at this point except that the foil decal head badge was referenced as 70s era. The actual plate badge may be older than the 60s from what Mr. Ruspolini has related.

I probably have about another dozen badges left to dig up; after that I will provide photos I have gathered from various sources. Many of which I have no reference as to their origin (some from online sellers of badges, frames, and/or complete bikes). If possible I will try to get the source in order to provide proper credit.


----------

